# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Need translate

## beni-unut

I have found this pic in Internet and I wish to know translation   ::   
I hope for your help. 
Best regards, Beniunut

----------


## MOG

雅 means beautiful, gorgeous, refined.
The latter one means beautiful but also somewhat even coquettish, voluptuous but it’s out of daily usage now and it doesn’t display the Chinese character. 
I see the combination of these two characters for the first time. It would be read “gada” or “gana” but actually I’m not sure. I suppose it means very beautiful and attractive.
BTW, are you learning Japanese?

----------


## ST

MOG-ты прочитал эти иероглифы по "ключам", или просто знал их?
Я нашел в верхнем знак: "человек" (как катакана i), в нижнем: "женщина", "луна", "деревня". Правильно? (или ты вообще не понял о чем я?  :: )

----------


## MOG

Привет, ST!
Зачем ты пишешь с такими маленькими буквами? У меня зрение слабое  ::   ::  , слоужно читать  ::  
Первую букву знаю. Это нармальный иероглиф. Слева видешь 牙 (читается га и киба - клык) и справа 隹 (это не нармальный иероглиф, значение – птица, читается фурутори, пишется так, а не человек http://www.geocities.co.jp/NeverLand...nen/38762.html
это 曜（よう, неделя）не мог наити то же самое, заодно, этот сайт немного на пользу http://www.geocities.co.jp/NeverLand/2002/frame.html 
Второй букву, честно говоря, не энал, и читал по «ключам»
Слева, да, ты прав, это женщина 女
Но справа那 (читается «на», но сейчас только пользуется на имени 那覇市（なはし）в Окинаве и т.п. Раньше имел много значения – почему, что, это, и т.д.) Навнрное ты пытаешься с 郡 (это «деревня»)
А не «луна» 月, если 那 разделят, то 刀 с две параллельной линии. Понял? 
Знаешь, иероглиф можно читать, если его разделят на части.
В этом случае 牙 читается が и 那 – な.
Кроме того, можно угадать и значение. Но я думаю, это вообще можно и на русском, например, предугадать – заранее угадать, так?  ::

----------


## ST

Привет, *MOG*. Писал маленькими буквами потому что думал что это офф-топик  :: 
Спасибо за обьяснение, это интересно. Значит есть смысл кроме каны выучить и все "ключи" тоже? У меня есть программа на компе, позволяет по ключам определить любой иероглиф...там этих ключей около 300, наверно. 
ЗЫ: не посоветуешь какой нибудь чат на Японском? интересно посмотреть...

----------


## MOG

По-моему, "ключи" звучит неестественно. Это, скорее всего, важные иероглифы. Нужно выучить. Постарайся! 
Насчет чата, извини, не знаю. Но на японском очень много чатов, ты сам найдешь?

----------


## ST

попробую  :: 
А скажи тогда, какие в Японии популярны instant messanger-ы? MSN?

----------


## MOG

Да;

----------


## ST

кстати можно свои сообщения загонять в MS-Word, и проверять там на орфографические ошибки. В твоем предидущем сообщении их всего 2. Я свои сообщения на английском иногда так проверяю. А вот японский он не хочет проверять. Проверяю вот этим сайтом. Если он смог перевести то что я написал, значит все более менее ОК.

----------


## Dimitri

> Привет, ST!
> Зачем ты пишешь с такими маленькими буквами? У меня зрение слабое   , слоужно читать  
> Первую букву знаю. Это нормальный иероглиф. Слева видишь 牙 (читается га и киба - клык) и справа 隹 (это не нармальный иероглиф, значение – птица, читается фурутори, пишется так, а не человек http://www.geocities.co.jp/NeverLand...nen/38762.html
> это 曜（よう, неделя）не мог наити то же самое, заодно, этот сайт немного на пользу http://www.geocities.co.jp/NeverLand/2002/frame.html 
> Вторую букву, честно говоря, не энал, и читал по «ключам»
> Слева, да, ты прав, это женщина 女
> Но справа那 (читается «на», но сейчас только пользуется на имени 那覇市（なはし）в Окинаве и т.п. Раньше имел много значений – почему, что, это, и т.д.) Навнрное ты пытаешься с 郡 (это «деревня»)
> А не «луна» 月, если 那 разделят, то 刀 с две параллельной линии. Понял? 
> Знаешь, иероглиф можно читать, если его разделят на части.
> ...

----------


## MOG

Thank you Dimitri. 
I can check my English spelling by MS word but cannot with Russian, have to buy proofing tool...
Is there any good site for checking misspelling Russian?

----------


## ST

分からない。しかし、そのサイトは”General Discussion”にありましたです。
но вообще в WORD-е русская орфография есть, 100%.

----------


## MOG

> 分からない。しかし、そのサイトは”General Discussion”にありましたです。
> но вообще в WORD-е русская орфография есть, 100%.

 「です」は要りません。それから、твой предложение стилистики не очень.
「分からない。」と書いた場合、それに続く文章は「です・ます調」でない方がいいと思う。「でもそのサイト  は”General Discussion"にあった。」
あるいは「分かりません。でもそのサイトは”ＧＤ”にありました。」 
本当ですか？ちょっと見当たらないんですが。  ::  
ワードに関しては、多分国・地域ごとに異なっているのではないでしょうか？僕のワードでは日本語の訂正が自  動的に行われます。英語と、あとスペイン語も大丈夫なはずです。でもロシア語はインストールされていません  。  ::

----------


## ST

ясно. хм, вроде я читал что надо любое предложение заканчивать "です", это "вежливая форма". Пойду проверю еще раз.

----------


## MOG

Да, обо «です» и «ます» - вежливые формы заканчивать преложение. Но они не употребляются с другом в то же время.
ありました – форма прошедшего времени глагола あり«ます»
Тут уже предложение эакончивалось.   ::

----------


## beni-unut

Спасибо ВСЕМ!!!! вам за столь подробное объяснение  ::

----------


## MOG

На здоровье  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Да, оба «です» и «ます» - вежливые формы заканчивать преложение. Но они не употребляются с другом (друг с другом?) в то же время.
> ありました – форма прошедшего времени глагола あり«ます»
> Тут уже предложение заканчивалось.

----------


## MOG

Да, спасибо  ::

----------


## ST

does smb knows, how to say "Even you, Brutus?" on Japanese? 
I think it`s something like: きさまが同様、ブルトス?

----------


## MOG

> does smb knows, how to say "Even you, Brutus?" on Japanese? 
> I think it`s something like: きさまが同様、ブルトス?

 おまえもか、ブルータス？

----------


## ST

cool. and how i can say "imperial guardian" (or imperial guardsman) ?  Something like "帝国の衛兵"? 
And another question...does it true, what a word "鉛筆" sounds like "эмпц"? (i`m not sure how to write it in romaji  ::  )

----------


## MOG

> cool. and how i can say "imperial guardian" (or imperial guardsman) ?  Something like "帝国の衛兵"?

 Perfect. молодец  ::    

> And another question...does it true, what a word "鉛筆" sounds like "эмпц"? (i`m not sure how to write it in romaji  )

 скорее, "эмпиц"  ::

----------


## ST

ありがとう。　モグさん、　「つなみ」は日本の言ですか?

----------


## MOG

> ありがとう。　モグさん、　「つなみ（津波）」は日本の言葉ですか?

 どういたしまして。はい、津波は日本語です。また、台風(typhoon)も日本語です。割と新しい言葉で  は、過労死(karoshi;death from too hard work  ::  )というのもあります。
「改善（kaizen)」はご存知ですよね？

----------


## ST

hmm, not so wide, as Typhoon or Tsunami...but somehow i know it. First one- from articles about Japan, second-something connected with a motor-car construction...

----------


## MOG

Karoshi is widely known because of the increasing number of karoshi among workers in Japan has received attention since latter half of 1980’s.
Kaizen is a continuous improvement of process of productions. It was considered to be the most reasonable factor of high productivity of car industry in Japan in 1980’s.
Sorry for typhoon, but it was originally came from Chinese “tai fung(大風)” in the early 18c according to my dic.  ::

----------


## ST

вспомнил, где читал о "кароси". В "Ветке Сакуры", Овчинникова. Довольно таки известная книга кстати, говорят, даже в Японии издавалась... http://lib.baikal.net/koi.cgi/EMIGRATIO ... kura30.txt 
I have a another small question to ask... While leraning Japanese numbers, i noticed, what some sumbers have more then one name, i.e.  四-shi/yon, 七-nana/shichi, 九-kyuu/kuu. Which variant　is better?

----------


## MOG

It’s a good question...
I count : いち　に　さん　し　ご　ろく　しち　はち　きゅう　じゅう
But I don't know how it should be. In some case you can change it for another.
But there should be some rule I suppose as there are some cases we don’t use one for another.
To say “four times(四回)”, it’s read as yonkai but not shikai. And nanakai but shichikai, kyuukai but kukai.  
Compare how it’s read
In 大和言葉（やまとことば: which origin lies in sheer Japanese）
1 hi 2 hu 3 mi 4 yo 5 itu 6 mu 7 nana 8 ya 9 koko 10 to
In 唐言葉（からことば: which came from China）
iti ni san shi go roku shichi hachi kyuu juu
In Chinese (just for note)
yi er san si wu liu qi ba jiu shi 
You can find yamatokotoba used in counting days
ついたち　ふつか　みっか　よっか　いつか　むいか　なのか　ようか　ここのか　とうか 
Yamatokotoba is cool. Compare 1 and 2, 3 and 6, 4 and 8. They are respectively hi hu, mi mu, yo ya. These similarities of the sound between the multiples indicate that in the early days Japanese counted numbers with the idea of multiple  ::

----------


## MOG

BTW it's really f*cking irritating and funny to see shi ti kai doesn't appear appropriately here. have to write shichikai and so on...  ::

----------


## ST

ありがとう、モグ先生。   ::   
yeah, it`s kinda strange...but, whe are minority here, so they can easy discriminate us...    ::

----------


## ST

Just for fun i`m trying to translate a song....could somebody correct me?  _
Кровь, кровь, моя грязная кровь, напившись крови моей дохнет комар.
Грязная кровь, откуда чистой ей быть? Ведь 40 лет я каждый вечер бухал._ 
血、血、私の汚い血、私の血を飲みました、蚊が死にます。
汚い血、それはどのように清潔になりえますか?　だって、私は、四十さい毎日頂きました。

----------


## MOG

Ого, забавно! Перевод первого предложения прикольно, понравился.
А ты опять сделал ту же ошибку, которую ранше я немного пояснил.
40さい（歳／才） - это возраст.
不潔な血、どうしてきれいなものでしょう？だって私は40年間毎晩ウォッカをあおり続けたので  すから。
Только это, на мой взглад, лучше перевести нормальными, невежливыми словами, так как он такой же человек, кто пил водку 40 лет каждый вечер, правда? Как ты дучаешь?
Но я не уверен, я могу переводить песни хорошо.

----------


## ST

Надо невежливыми, ну. Только я не знаю, как... и в словаре нет  :: 
А какая разница между  汚い и 不潔? Первое для вещей, второе для жидкостей? 
Не уверен что правильно прочитал предложение: 
(だって私は40年間毎晩ウォッカをあおり続けたのですから。)
Что то вроде:
(даттэ ватащи ва ён-дзю-кан майбан водка-о аори цузукэта-но дэскара)? 
А почему кстати водку, а не сакэ? "Сакэ" же не только рисовое вино, но и любой алкоголь вообще? Мы же не знаем что он пил...  ::   
Как перевести: [あおり続けたの]?  続けた=продолжал? а あおり? употреблял?

----------


## MOG

> Не уверен что правильно прочитал предложение: 
> (だって私は40年間毎晩ウォッカをあおり続けたのですから。)
> Что то вроде:
> (даттэ ватащи ва ён-дзю-нэн-кан майбан водка-о аори цузукэта-но дэскара)? 
> А почему кстати водку, а не сакэ? "Сакэ" же не только рисовое вино, но и любой алкоголь вообще? Мы же не знаем что он пил...   
> Как перевести: [あおり続けたの]?  続けた=продолжал? а あおり? употреблял?

 汚い и 不潔 однаковые в значении. Просто я попробавал употребить друное слово, и проверил, как оно чвучит. Но не знаю, как лучше. Выбери что тебе нравится.
呷る（あおる）＝ пить залпом, хлестать(бухать)
У меня в словаре написанно «бухать - （俗語）（ウォッカなどを）あおる».
Я думаю, это водку, а не саке(рисовой алкоголь). Потому что он по-русски поет.  ::

----------


## ST

духать...хм, впервые слышу это слово...
Ладно, продолжаю песню: 
"Но тут передо мною затрещали кусты, из них восстал кровавый старый вампир!" 
いきなり私のそばに、潅木を割りました。その潅木から血だらけの老い吸血鬼が到着した! 
(думаю, что случилось дальше понятно...   ::  )

----------


## MOG

Это БУХАТЬ  ::     

> Но тут передо мною затрещали кусты, из них восстал кровавый старый вампир!"  
> いきなり私のそばに、潅木を割りました。その潅木から血だらけの老い吸血鬼が到着した!

 いきなり私のそばの潅木が割れ、中から血だらけの老いた吸血鬼が現れた！ 
Кстати у вампира есть возраст  ::   ::

----------


## ST

ну видимо его укусили когда он уже был старый  ::  И он так и остался старым. 
ладно, еду дальше. сейчас самая трудная часть... 
Мой организм не просыхал от водок и вин,
Вся жизнь моя как проспиртованный сон,
Все детство, сколько помню, я глотал пертусин*,
А в 10 лет я начал пить самогон**.  
私の体はウォッカとワインから乾きませんでした。
私の一生活はアルコール夢のようです。
私のすべての幼年期、ペルツシンを飲ました。
十才から、私はサモゴンを飲みました。 
(*Пертусин – сладкое лекарство от кашля. Пертусин содержит сахарный сироп, растительные ингредиенты, а также  этиловый спирт. Я его тоже очень любил   ::  ) 
(**самогон=moonshine)

----------


## ST

зря я наверное все время 私 пишу....но с другой стороы, там столько ошибок, что эта-не самая страшная, да? 
Ладно, хватит наверно с переводом, там дальше сплошные 悪い言葉 идут. Вообщем вампир укусил этого мужика и сам умер...отравился его кровью  ::

----------


## MOG

> ладно, еду дальше. сейчас самая трудная часть... 
> Мой организм не просыхал от водок и вин,
> Вся жизнь моя как проспиртованный сон,
> Все детство, сколько помню, я глотал пертусин*,
> А в 10 лет я начал пить самогон**.  
> 私の体はウォッカとワインから乾きませんでした。
> 私の一生活はアルコール夢のようです。
> 私のすべての幼年期、ペルツシンを飲ました。
> 十才から、私はサモゴンを飲みました。

 私の体からウォッカとワインが抜けることはなかった。
私の人生は酔っ払いの夢のようだ。
子供のころは、覚えている限り、いつもペルツシンを飲んでいた。
そして十歳から酒を飲み始めたのだ。 
(Не могу перевести слово пертусин.)
Но всё переводы понятные  ::

----------


## ST

спасибо....теперь выучу наизусть   ::

----------


## MOG

Стой! Мой перевод не очень, совсем нет хорошего литературнего стила  ::  
Думаю, лучше читать и выучить наизутсь не переводы из русского, особенно стихов, а японские стихи.

----------


## ST

Поздно, я уже...   
Что же теперь будет?   ::     ::

----------


## MOG

Молодец  ::  
Если считать его только как нормальный письменный речь, то проблема нет.  閑話傍題
А тут пишет специалист. Представляет анек и объясняет по-японски. Думаю, довольно интересно.

----------


## ST

хай, соу дэс. Но выбор анеков немного странный...им лет 40 уже, если не больше   ::    кстати, "речь"-это feminine, поэтому она: нормальная письменная. Ну и: нет (кого? чего?-винит. падеж, вроде) проблемы.    ::  
By the way...i have a avia-simulation game (Il-2 schturmovick, it`s about WW2). When I flying at wrong direction, squad leader crying to me something like: "ksama, nani o suru-nda?". I think it does mean something like: "moron, what are you doing?". Am i right?

----------


## MOG

You're right. 貴様、(kisama)何をするんだ。
And thank you for the correction  ::

----------


## ST

About poems...Does smb read Philip K. Dick- “The Man In The High Castle”? I just found, what Tagomi-san said to mr.Beines  :: 
春雨にぬれつつ屋根の手毬かな. В книге это было переведено как: "идет весенний дождь, и на крыше мокнет маленький детский мячик".

----------


## ST

umm, does somebody knows the name of the one Japanese story...in my Russian book it was called "The mirror and the bell"...it`s about woman, who has donated her mirror to the temple, but later she has regret about it, so her mirror doesn`t melted in the fire-box. And leter she commited suicide. The bell was named "Mugen-kone" (in the book was said, what "kone" is "bell" in Japanese, but i can`t find this word in my dictionary).  
I want to find this story in Japanese and try to read it...  But GOOGLE can`t help me...  :: 
(Hope my crappy English is readable  ::  )

----------


## MOG

“bell” is “kane”（鐘） in Japanese. And the title of the story is called “鏡と鐘”(kagami to kane). I googled and found only original text written by Lafcadio Hearn, I bet you already know. It seems that translation of the text in Japanese is not available online, but it’s available in my University library, so I can give you the text later if you want. Or I can translate it if it’s too old regarding to style. Anyway, here is one of the original text with an picture drawn by 水木しげる.  http://www.sarudama.com/japanese_fol...n_-_of_a.shtml  
By the way, I read some translations of Japanese modern writer, like 村上春樹 and 村上龍 but the Russian was so poor that I couldn’t keep reading further. There were too many apparent mistranslations, skipping some sentences which seem to be done because of the lack of the ability of the translator and there was no color which I find hilarious in the original texts.  ::   
Это очень жаль, что в России сейчас продают именно такие испорченные переводы. А почему они стали популярными?  ::   ::

----------


## ST

hehehe, http://www.sarudama.com/japanese_folklo ... of_a.shtml -my book is exactly word-to-word translation from this site (more precisely, English-to-Russian translation of another book, "Lafcadio Hearn's classic Kwaidan, 1904"...because "my" book was printed in 1991, and this site is 2006  ::  )
This is kinda funny, because: a) It`s looks like the path of this story from Japan to Russia was pretty twisted... and b) This book has great influence at me in the childhood, so I learned all Japanese words from it, like "miminashi hoichi" and "rokuro kubi"...  so your link was somekind of shock to me   ::   
Спасибо за предложение, МОГ-сан...но если это так сложно, то лучше наверное не надо....поищу что нибудь попроще...   ::   
А насчет переводов...ну наверно это потому, что других просто нет....Но вообще, Х. Мураками переводит Д. Коваленин, насколько я знаю...а его все хвалят... http://www.susi.ru/MNTbKA/
Может там был какой то другой переводчик? Или перевод был не дословный, а "литературный", поэтому некоторых слов и не хватало?  
ЗЫ: Мураками Рю жжот   ::

----------


## MOG

Well, it's really good to hear that you're influenced by them in you’re childhood, Hearn would be pleased with the unexpected width of popularity of his works. I'll check them out today, it's not much hard work.  ::   
За переводы Харуки гораздо лучше, чем Рю. Харуки в общем нормально, но иногда бывают неестественные на мой взгляд части. А Рю, по-моему, не жжот. Мне по-японски нравилось несколько его произведений, и именно потому, хотел почитать как по-русски «ЖЖОТ». Но там не только то, что некоторых слов не хватало, а некоторых целых предложений не было в переводах. Далеко от жесть  ::

----------


## ST

хех, забавно все же, почему слова "жесть и жжот" так популярны. наверно народу нравится звучание буквы ЖЖЖ в начале. еще кстати есть слово "ЗЗЗачот".  Наверно длинный звук ЖЖ или ЗЗ влияет на альфа-волны мозга, и вызывает приятные эмоции...  ::   
Хотел спросить-правильно ли я перевел эти 2 строчки: 
Отчего так в России березы шумят?
Отчего белоствольные все понимают? 
なぜロシアで樺が煩いですか?
なぜ白茎物がすべてを分かりますか?   ::

----------


## MOG

> хех, забавно все же, почему слова "жесть и жжот" так популярны. наверно народу нравится звучание буквы ЖЖЖ в начале. еще кстати есть слово "ЗЗЗачот".  Наверно длинный звук ЖЖ или ЗЗ влияет на альфа-волны мозга, и вызывает приятные эмоции...

 ЗачОт? Не зачЁт? А что означает это слово?   

> Хотел спросить-правильно ли я перевел эти 2 строчки: 
> Отчего так в России березы шумят?
> Отчего белоствольные все понимают?  
> なぜロシアで樺が煩いですか?
> なぜ白茎物がすべてを分かりますか?

 Извини, но я не понял, что означают эти два предложения. Это какое-то предание? 
Насчет первого: они шумят листьями или люди говорят много о нем? А откуда появилось слово 煩い? Это ознаяает беспокойство, трудность, переживание, а в каком смысле ты его употребляешь? Заодно, березу переводят как 白樺. 
Насчет второго. Слова «белоствольное» не было в славаре, ни в инете не найдено. В словаре было похожее слово, белостволье, определяя как 樹木の白い幹の集合体. Не знаю, как перевести, только могу обьяснять. Если имеешь в виду березы, то я думаю, лучше перевести просто так
何故白い幹を持つ樹木（白樺）は何でも分かるのですか？ 
ЗЫ. Какой словарь используешь?

----------


## ST

ну вообще, зачЁт(незачЁт)-это  оценка в универе. Там есть экзамены, за которые ставят оценки: 2-незачёт (придется перездавать позже, если незачётов много-могут отчислить из универа), 3-удовлетворительно, 4-хорошо, 5-отлично. А есть экзамены, за которые оценок нет, а есть только 2 варианта-зачёт или незачёт. И эти оценки ставят в зачётные книжки (у каждого студента есть своя, в ней хранятся оценки за все время обучения, в конце обучения её забирают и выдают вместо неё диплом). Но последние годы это слово используется как интернет-слэнг, только пишется "зачОт" (так "круче" звучит  ::  ). Т.е. например то что написал Мураками-это зачот (хорошо), а то что написал Ямада-это незачот (плохо). 
Ну а березы...это известная песня группы "Лэбэ". Могу ссылку дать на видео или мп3... 
"Почему березы шумят (листьями)? Почему белоствольные (березы) все понимают?"  (why did the birches in Russia sounds such strange? why did they can understand it all?) 
"Белоствольные"-значит "белый"+"ствол" (дерева). "белостволье"-樹木の白い幹の集合体, да, наверное..это много деревьев с белым стволом. а белоствольный/ые/ая-это что то с белым стволом, поэтому и написал 物 
Честно говоря, я не ожидал что будет непонятно....вроде все казалось просто  ::     
Вообще береза-довольно популярный символ России, и когда я нашел это слово в словаре, подумал, что в Японии тоже они есть, раз есть японское слово для нее.  ::   
Словари использую: http://translation.infoseek.co.jp/ , Яркси (JShop), Jardic/ Достал кстати и КЭНКУСЯ. 
ЗЫ: А у вас в универах зачётные книжки (ака зачётки) есть?

----------


## ST

хех, нашел еще одно японское слово в русском языке (или наоборот)?
вата=綿

----------


## MOG

> ну вообще, зачЁт(незачЁт)-это  оценка в универе. Там есть экзамены, за которые ставят оценки: 2-незачёт (придется перездавать позже, если незачётов много-могут отчислить из универа), 3-удовлетворительно, 4-хорошо, 5-отлично. А есть экзамены, за которые оценок нет, а есть только 2 варианта-зачёт или незачёт. И эти оценки ставят в зачётные книжки (у каждого студента есть своя, в ней хранятся оценки за все время обучения, в конце обучения её забирают и выдают вместо неё диплом). Но последние годы это слово используется как интернет-слэнг, только пишется "зачОт" (так "круче" звучит  ). Т.е. например то что написал Мураками-это зачот (хорошо), а то что написал Ямада-это незачот (плохо).

 Спасибо за пояснение, а раэве звучение слова «зачёт» меяется, когда пишешь как «зачот»?? Оно может быть выглядит круче, но не знаю  ::     

> Ну а березы...это известная песня группы "Лэбэ". Могу ссылку дать на видео или мп3... 
> "Почему березы шумят (листьями)? Почему белоствольные (березы) все понимают?"  (why did the birches in Russia sounds such strange? why did they can understand it all?) 
> "Белоствольные"-значит "белый"+"ствол" (дерева). "белостволье"-樹木の白い幹の集合体, да, наверное..это много деревьев с белым стволом. а белоствольный/ые/ая-это что то с белым стволом, поэтому и написал 物 
> Честно говоря, я не ожидал что будет непонятно....вроде все казалось просто

 Да, уж ясно. А скажи мне заранее, что это – песня. Просто я подумал, что это, может быть какое-то известное предание или типа того. В японском все сложно, много стилов речи. Так что, неладно переводить с чужого языка, особенно для иностранцев.  ::   
Отчего так в России березы шумят? 
どうしてロシアの白樺はそんなにざわめくの？
Отчего белоствольные все понимают? 
どうして白樺はなんでもわかってしまうの？   

> Вообще береза-довольно популярный символ России, и когда я нашел это слово в словаре, подумал, что в Японии тоже они есть, раз есть японское слово для нее.

 Да, и его еквивадент – 白樺(white birch).   

> ЗЫ: А у вас в универах зачётные книжки (ака зачётки) есть?

 Мы получаем зачотные бумажки, а не книжки  ::  
Ну а как, если их нет? Как знать свои оценки  ::

----------


## MOG

> хех, нашел еще одно японское слово в русском языке (или наоборот)?
> вата=綿

 это не имеет никакого отношения, случайность, но забавно  ::

----------


## ST

теперь ясно, спасибо (наверно мне стоит сделать эту фразу своей подписью). В следующий раз буду предупреждать  ::  
Да не обращай внимания, это из той же серии что и "прЕвеД". Новый модный слэнг.   ::  
Но вообще, в обычной речи, "чё" и "чо" звучит примерно одинаково. Но при желании можно подчеркнуть эту букву, говоря примерно так: "зачёООООТ"...

----------


## ST

вот еще не понял фразу: 百姓の女房に、一人の年若い女. Я перевел как-крестьянская жена, одинокая молодая женщина. Как можно быть одинокой женой? Или это не "одинокая молодая", а "одна молодая"?
И еще: されたものであった и につんであったもので. Что вообще значит эта あった? В словарях нет  ::

----------


## MOG

Да, это «одна молодая».
無間山に住む百姓の女房に、一人の年若い女があった。
Между женщинами крестьян, живущие в Муген-яма, была одна молодая женщина.
(правильно ли я перевел??)
Кстати здесь употребляется глагол あった(＜ある), а это немного устаравшая форма глагола いた（居た＜いる）, обозначающий существования животных.    

> И еще: されたものであった и につんであったもので. Что вообще значит эта あった? В словарях нет

 あった – это прошедшее время глагола ある.
Тут употребления глагола различаются. Хотя, в основном, оно соответствуется с глаголом «быть». 
それらは寺に奉納されたものであった。
Они оказались преподношениями храму. 
積んであったもの
Наваленная вещь
То, что осталось нагроможденным 
В обоих примерах, наверное, можно поменять глаголы в «были/о». 
Ну, извини, сейчас не могу объяснить ясно  ::  
Попробую потом, если еще не понятно. Сейчас хочу спать...

----------


## ST

теперь понятно.  Можно как то красивее наверное сказать..."Среди Муген-ямских крестьянок, жила одна молодная женщина". Муген-ямские немного странно звучит... но с другой стороны, есть же Токийские, Киотские...значит и Муген-ямские бывают. 
ЗЫ: Муген-яма и Даймуген-одно и тоже или нет? http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~SY9A-MRKM/i ... imugen.htm

----------


## MOG

Да, одно и тоже  ::   
無間の井戸

----------


## ST

奇麗な井戸です...
今、小泉さんはサンクトペテルスブルグにいます。　この旅は、彼の最終の旅ロシアでいます「秋に小泉さんの  引退がいます」。

----------


## MOG

ああ、すみません。もう小泉首相は帰国していますね。 
「いる」という動詞は生物を指すときに使います。一方、「ある」は無生物を主語とするときに使います。した  がって、「引退」に関しては「秋に小泉さんの引退があります」というと文法的には正しくなります。また、将  来の出来事を述べる際にしばしば「～が控（ひか）えている」といいます。この場合「引退が控えている」など  ということも出来ます。ただ、実際は、自民党総裁としての任期が9月に満了し、首相を辞めるというだけなの  で「引退」というと誤解があります。 
ちなみに、日本語では外国の都市名はなるべく現地の言葉の発音にあわせていて、StPもサンクトペテルブル  グといいます。英語のようにsは入りません。 
失礼ですが、おそらくSTさんはニュースを日本語では読んでいないようですね。端的に書かれた文章は比較的  読みやすいので、是非読んでみてはいかがでしょうか。

----------


## ST

分かったいます。
heh, i found this name, サンクトペテルスブルグ in the http://www.google.co.jp
 ...cuz i wasn`t sure, how to spell this word  ::  
Yeah, I have seen a article in local TV-news, about G-8, and I was trying to translate a few phrases for a practice. So sad to made a mistakes in the phrases like: a=b, c=d+e; 
 Actualy, then i`m reading Japanese,  it feels like i`m hacking German Enigma codes...  :: 
I still can`t understand a one thing...it`s incorrect to say 「引退」に関しては「秋に小泉さんの引退が*あります*」. But i hase written: 引退が*います*. So it was right? Or *います* is incorrect and i should use *あります*?

----------


## laxxy

> Actualy, then i`m reading Japanese,  it feels like i`m hacking German Enigma codes...

 Me too, if not for rikaichan I'd be screwed  ::    

> I still can`t understand a one thing...it`s incorrect to say 「引退」に関しては「秋に小泉さんの引退が*あります*」. But i hase written: 引退が*います*. So it was right? Or *います* is incorrect and i should use *あります*?

 isn't "retirement" unanimated?

----------


## ST

yeah, but Koizumi-san *IS*  ::

----------


## laxxy

> yeah, but Koizumi-san *IS*

 Right, but the subject of the verb is "retirement" (marked with が), not Koizumi here, isn't it?

----------


## MOG

laxxy's right, subject is "retirement" and it's unanimated.   

> Originally Posted by ST   Actualy, then i`m reading Japanese,  it feels like i`m hacking German Enigma codes...    Me too, if not for rikaichan I'd be screwed

 But you HAVE rikaichan  ::  
It's really good for vocab. building and I'm sure you'll soon get used to reading decoding Japanese  ::     

> 分かっています。

----------


## mayanfisa

> 奇麗な井戸です...
> 今、小泉さんはサンクトペテルスブルグにいます。　この旅は、彼の最終の旅ロシアでいます「秋に小泉さんの  引退がいます」。

 
the kanji is wrong
綺麗
奇 means strange    
well hello guys im a newbie here i dont speak russian at all but i wish i could 
i speak japanese n english  ::

----------


## laxxy

> But you HAVE rikaichan  
> It's really good for vocab. building and I'm sure you'll soon get used to reading decoding Japanese

 I do, and it does help  ::  And yes, it is very good for the vocabulary, it's especially nice to see a word you have just learned from a flashcard used in practice.
So far the best way of learning vocabulary for me has been following Kanji in Context. I am making a spreadsheet with words from there (and a Twinkle flashcard DB with these words and also some examples) as I progress through the book, I'll be happy to share it if anyone is interested.
Their method is basically to first organize kanji in a fairly logical way and then to introduce words with each kanji. I did something similar automatically using Heisig order, but this book is better because they took good care selecting words and their order and providing examples.

----------


## MOG

I want to have a flashcard of Russian version, if there is. 
Making a spreadsheet seems to be a very good way.    

> the kanji is wrong 
> 綺麗 
> 奇 means strange

 　
It's ok, きれい is written in two way. And one of the original meaning of the kanji 綺 is strange, too. Precisely, it means "strange so as to be beatiful". 
Welcome, mayanfisa  ::  
Where are you from?

----------


## laxxy

> I want to have a flashcard of Russian version, if there is.

 I doubt it. There were a couple cards where I did not know the English word too well and used the Russian translation instead (e.g. 春分の日) but I don't think there is a Russian version of the book itself. 
It's possible to make one, I guess, if there is a need for it...

----------


## MOG

もちろん期待はしていません。それに、今のところは辞書で間に合っていますから。
なんなら、僕自身が作るとか  ::  
まあ、僕のロシア語のレベルはまだ十分でないし、いずれにせよそんな面倒なのはちょっとお断り  ですが。  ::

----------


## laxxy

> もちろん期待はしていません。それに、今のところは辞書で間に合っていますから。
> なんなら、僕自身が作るとか  
> まあ、僕のロシア語のレベルはまだ十分でないし、いずれにせよそんな面倒なのはちょっとお断り  ですが。

 ahhh... this is one of those times (or maybe I'm just too tired)... I don't understand what the 2nd sentence after comma is about...

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  もちろん期待はしていません。それに、*今のところは辞書で間に合っていますから。*
> なんなら、僕自身が作るとか  
> まあ、僕のロシア語のレベルはまだ十分でないし、いずれにせよそんな面倒なのはちょっとお断り  ですが。    ahhh... this is one of those times (or maybe I'm just too tired)... I don't understand what the 2nd sentence after comma is about...

 The 2nd sentence?
I'm content with the dictionary I have up to now.

----------


## ST

I just want to put some off-topic here...  :: 
In many Japanese songs, then they singing about somebody eyes, they are using word "hitomi" (pupil, зрачок), not "me (目)" (eye(s), глаз(а)). Does it correct? Then we must use "me", and then "hitomi"?

----------


## mayanfisa

> もちろん期待はしていません。それに、今のところは辞書で間に合っていますから。
> なんなら、僕自身が作るとか  
> まあ、僕のロシア語のレベルはまだ十分でないし、いずれにせよそんな面倒なのはちょっとお断り  ですが。

 あなたって不思議ですね。
私はだいたい外国人の日本語を見破ることはできるし、日本人の英語にも気がつきます。
でもあなたってとっても難しい！でもたぶん日本の方ですね？
英語は硬いなとは思ったけれど、日本語だってすごく綺麗に話せるんですからね・・・ 
私の日本語がすごく不自然に見えるのはなんでだろ？ 
im from japan i suck at kanji tho lol
i speak english with some friends so japanese ppl think im half american or something but am actually part russian, 1/4 russian & 3/4 japanese   ::

----------


## mayanfisa

> I just want to put some off-topic here... 
> In many Japanese songs, then they singing about somebody eyes, they are using word "hitomi" (pupil, зрачок), not "me (目)" (eye(s), глаз(а)). Does it correct? Then we must use "me", and then "hitomi"?

 "me" and "hitomi" both mean the iris. hitomi is a way of sayin that ah simply beautifully...yea
hitomi could mean the pupil but we are not smart dictionaries and whos interested in pupils? lol  
does anyone know a good russian online dictionary? that even shows the phonics?

----------


## MOG

> あなたって不思議ですね。
> 私はだいたい外国人の日本語を見破ることはできるし、日本人の英語にも気がつきます。
> でもあなたってとっても難しい！でもたぶん日本の方ですね？
> 英語は硬いなとは思ったけれど、日本語だってすごく綺麗に話せるんですからね・・・ 
> 私の日本語がすごく不自然に見えるのはなんでだろ？

 ええ、日本人です。僕の英語が硬いのは多分受験英語の延長にあるからかな、なんて思ったりもし  ます。
出来れば自然に英語で話せたらいいと思うのですが、残念ながら今のところどうもあまりうまくいっていないよ  うです。日本人の中では割と英語が話せるほうですし、相手の言うことは大体良く分かるのですが、いざ話そう  とするといつも言葉に詰まってしまいます。
ちなみに発音だけは、自分で言うのもなんですが、かなりよいほうです。そのため時々日本人からは帰国子女な  どと思われることもあります。ところが実際には英語で内容のある会話はほとんど出来ないんです。これは致命  的。いつも思います。嗚呼、英語勉強しなきゃって。 
話しているときには気になりませんが、話し言葉をこのように書き出してしまうと幾分不自然に見えるものなの  ではないでしょうか。   

> 1/4 russian & 3/4 japanese

 WOW, really!?!? Very interesting, I’ve never met a Russian-Japanese person.    

> does anyone know a good russian online dictionary? that even shows the phonics?

 I think many Russian dictionaries show pronunciation as well. Rambler and Yandex are my favorites. http://www.rambler.ru/dict/ http://lingvo.yandex.ru/ 
So you’ve started learning Russian. Go for it!
 :P

----------


## laxxy

> im from japan i suck at kanji tho lol
> i speak english with some friends so japanese ppl think im half american or something but am actually part russian, 1/4 russian & 3/4 japanese

 Welcome mayanfisa. Should you decide to try studying Russian, a lot of ppl here will be happy to help.
And it's really great for us too to have another native Japanese speaker on this board!

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by MOG  もちろん期待はしていません。それに、*今のところは辞書で間に合っていますから。*
> なんなら、僕自身が作るとか  
> まあ、僕のロシア語のレベルはまだ十分でないし、いずれにせよそんな面倒なのはちょっとお断り  ですが。    ahhh... this is one of those times (or maybe I'm just too tired)... I don't understand what the 2nd sentence after comma is about...   The 2nd sentence?
> I'm content with the dictionary I have up to now.

 Ahh.. I *was* too tired  ::  sorry.
I meant the "いずれにせよそんな面倒なのはちょっとお断りですが" part. "but in any case, this would be too much trouble"? I am not sure about "お断り", and also about what 「なの」 in 「面倒なの」 is for.

----------


## ST

*mayanfisa*さん、いらっしゃいませ!
But actualy, where is not so much Japanese-learners here..I can cout them by fingers on one hand  ::   *laxxy*さん、遊びましょか?　I will write here a few words from one famous song on my crappy Japanese, and you must to guess this song`s name   ::   
私たちの瞳の中には星な夜、
私たちの瞳の中には紛失したの楽園、
私たちの瞳の中には閉鎖したの戸、
何を必要があるか?選る!

----------


## laxxy

> *mayanfisa*さん、いらっしゃいませ!   *laxxy*さん、遊びましょか?　I will write here a few words from one famous song on my cra@@y Japanese, and you must to guess this song`s name    
> 私たちの瞳の中には星な夜、
> 私たちの瞳の中には紛失したの楽園、
> 私たちの瞳の中には閉鎖したの戸、
> 何を必要があるか?選る!

 Цой? Название с ходу не помню, надо посмотреть. ah, here:(wiki) 
Я не уверен, что "したの" во 2 и 3 строке это правильно. А можно ли использовать просто した без の в такой ситуации? Может МОГさん подскажет. Наверное  я бы сказал 紛失された楽園. Кстати, John Milton's Paradise Lost is apparently translated as 失楽園 (Not sure how it's pronounced, しつらくえん perhaps). Может и 紛失楽園 можно?

----------


## MOG

> Ahh.. I *was* too tired  sorry.
> I meant the "いずれにせよそんな面倒なのはちょっとお断りですが" part. "but in any case, this would be too much trouble"? I am not sure about "お断り", and also about what 「なの」 in 「面倒なの」 is for.

 Да, я знал, что проблема лежит в этой секций.   ::  
お断り – отказ(ываю)
Во всяком случае я отказываю такого труда.
Насчет なの, то дучаю, наверняка ты уже знаешь что это такое. の – это сокрашение слова もの или こと. И 面倒な – это прилагательное. 
Поэтому можно переговорить, как そのような面倒なことは嫌です。

----------


## MOG

> *mayanfisa*さん、ようこそMRへ!
> But actualy, where is not so much Japanese-learners here..I can cout them by fingers on one hand

 Можно встретиться с много японскоизучающими русскими например эдесь, также как и с несколько японцами. http://gaijin-life.info/forum/index.php http://polusharie.com/    

> *laxxy*さん、遊びましょうか?　I will write here a few words from one famous song on my cra@@y Japanese, and you must to guess this song`s name

----------


## MOG

> Я не уверен, что "したの" во 2 и 3 строке это правильно. А можно ли использовать просто した без の в такой ситуации? Может МОГさん подскажет. Наверное  я бы сказал 紛失された楽園. Кстати, John Milton's Paradise Lost is apparently translated as 失楽園 (Not sure how it's pronounced, しつらくえん perhaps). Может и 紛失楽園 можно?

 Да, лакси, совершенно верно. Только я не думаю, что можно сказать и 紛失楽園  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Ahh.. I *was* too tired  sorry.
> I meant the "いずれにせよそんな面倒なのはちょっとお断りですが" part. "but in any case, this would be too much trouble"? I am not sure about "お断り", and also about what 「なの」 in 「面倒なの」 is for.   Да, я знал, что проблема лежит в этой секций.   
> お断り – отказ(ываю)
> Во всяком случае я отказываю такого труда.

 По русски так не говорят; можно сказать "я отказываюсь от такого труда", но это будет иметь обратное значение -- meaning that you are refusing an opportunity to exert such an effort. Обычно говорят "не стоит беспокоиться" или что-то в этом роде. 
Конечно, переводить всю книжку никому не нужно. Вообще, эти карточки хороши для тех кто учит японский язык, а не наоборот, поскольку главное их преимущество в порядке, который облегчает запоминание именно японских слов. 
Я скорее имел в виду что если кто-то из русскоговорящих захочет воспользоваться тем же методом то он может взять уже имеющийся файл и добавить колонку с русским переводом (я когда-то сделал spreadsheet который автоматически смотрит слова в edict и создает такую колонку с английским переводом).    

> Насчет なの, то дучаю, наверняка ты уже знаешь что это такое. の – это сокрашение слова もの или こと. И 面倒な – это прилагательное. 
> Поэтому можно переговорить, как そのような面倒なことは嫌です。

 Я тоже так подумал, только словарь говорит что 面倒 это также и существительное, и поэтому мне было непонятно, можно ли было его использовать непосредственно (без なの), и если да, то в чем разница.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Я не уверен, что "したの" во 2 и 3 строке это правильно. А можно ли использовать просто した без の в такой ситуации? Может МОГさん подскажет. Наверное  я бы сказал 紛失された楽園. Кстати, John Milton's Paradise Lost is apparently translated as 失楽園 (Not sure how it's pronounced, しつらくえん perhaps). Может и 紛失楽園 можно?   Да, лакси, совершенно верно. Только я не думаю, что можно сказать и 紛失楽園

 Спасибо. А вообще: если японец, не знакомый ранее с названием 失楽園, услышит его в разговоре, он поймет о чем идет речь? То есть, что しつ это 失? А можно ли сказать, например, 失鉛筆?  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  Ahh.. I *was* too tired  sorry.
> I meant the "いずれにせよそんな面倒なのはちょっとお断りですが" part. "but in any case, this would be too much trouble"? I am not sure about "お断り", and also about what 「なの」 in 「面倒なの」 is for.   Да, я знал, что проблема лежит в этой секций.   
> お断り – отказ(ываю)
> Во всяком случае я отказываю такого труда.   По русски так не говорят; можно сказать "я отказываюсь от такого труда", но это будет иметь обратное значение -- meaning that you are refusing an opportunity to exert such an effort. Обычно говорят "не стоит беспокоиться" или что-то в этом роде.

 А-а-а, понял, спасибо.   

> Насчет なの, то дучаю, наверняка ты уже знаешь что это такое. の – это сокрашение слова もの или こと. И 面倒な – это прилагательное. 
> Поэтому можно переговорить, как そのような面倒なことは嫌です。
> 			
> 		  Я тоже так подумал, только словарь говорит что 面倒 это также и существительное, и поэтому мне было непонятно, можно ли было его использовать непосредственно (без なの), и если да, то в чем разница.

 Ага, понятно. Можно сказать и так, и по-моему, вообщем тут разницы нет.  

> А вообще: если японец, не знакомый ранее с названием 失楽園, услышит его в разговоре, он поймет о чем идет речь? То есть, что しつ это 失? А можно ли сказать, например, 失鉛筆?

 Нет. Paradise Lost так известное произведение, что есть специальное название для него.

----------


## ST

*laxxy*-ага, это оно. А как читается "потерянный"? funshiтsusareta? funshisareta? 
ЗЫ: а чем плох иррасяймасэ?   

> いらっしゃいませ　[irasshaimase]　
> добро пожаловать!; милости просим!, просим!, приглашаем!

 すごい!今は金曜日です!皆さん御目出度う! それは本当に金な日ですね・・・

----------


## laxxy

> *laxxy*-ага, это оно. А как читается "потерянный"? funshiтsusareta? funshisareta? 
> ЗЫ: а чем плох иррасяймасэ?     
> 			
> 				いらっしゃいませ　[irasshaimase]　
> добро пожаловать!; милости просим!, просим!, приглашаем!

 Рикайчан (то есть едикт) говорит, что ふんしつされた.
いらっしゃいませ как-то немного по-магазинному звучит, по-моему, но это пусть MOGさん скажет.   

> すごい!今は金曜日です!皆さん御目出度う! それは本当に金な日ですね・・・

 そうですね。
でも私には、曜日はみな同じ事ですよ。

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  *laxxy*-ага, это оно. А как читается "потерянный"? funshiтsusareta? funshisareta? 
> ЗЫ: а чем плох иррасяймасэ?     
> 			
> 				いらっしゃいませ　[irasshaimase]　
> добро пожаловать!; милости просим!, просим!, приглашаем!
> 			
> 		     Рикайчан (то есть едикт) говорит, что ふんしつされた.
> いらっしゃいませ как-то немного по-магазинному звучит, по-моему, но это пусть MOGさん скажет.

 You’re right again, laxxy. BTW I’d say, as to a lost pencil, なくなった鉛筆, なくなった～ can be used to mention any kind of lost things, though.   

> 私たちの瞳の中には星な夜、

  

> В наших глазах звёздная ночь,

 In Japanese, you can’t make adjective by attaching な after material noun, but after abstract noun. If you want to make one from material noun, you have to describe the idea. In this case, 星の見える夜 or something like that. There are cases when you can just join the noun together, e.g. 月夜 for 月の出た夜.   

> 私たちの瞳の中には紛失したの楽園、

  

> В наших глазах потерянный рай,

 失われた楽園 would do it, I think.   

> 私たちの瞳の中には閉鎖したの戸、

  

> В наших глазах закрытая дверь.

 閉ざされた扉、かな。   

> 何を必要があるか?選る!

  

> Что тебе нужно? Выбирай!

 お前には何が必要なの？選びなさい
These are really literal translation, I doubt if they fit with lyrics of the song.   

> すごい!今は金曜日です!皆さん御目出度う! それは本当に金な日ですね・・・

 What do you mean by 金な日? День деньгах? It doesn't work in Japanese, as I explained above.

----------


## ST

no, just a "golden day"  ::  
Thanks for explanations.

----------


## laxxy

> BTW I’d say, as to a lost pencil, なくなった鉛筆, なくなった～ can be used to mention any kind of lost things, though.

 thanks.   

> [quote:30kq39pc]私たちの瞳の中には紛失したの楽園、

  

> В наших глазах потерянный рай,

 失われた楽園 would do it, I think.[/quote:30kq39pc] 
Is there a difference between 紛失する and 失う? 
Also, can you write 紛失した楽園 (i.e. without の)? I was not sure, but here is an example I just found on WWWJDIC:  あなたのために紛失した指輪を探してあげましょう。  [T]
I will find you your lost ring.  
Are both this and 紛失された OK? Maybe one sounds more formal, or something like that?   

> お前には何が必要なの?

 Here as before the の at the end is a noun modifier, not a question marker, right? Is it a question just because there is a question mark at the end indicating intonation? 
That's one thing I find sometimes a bit confusing, some Japanese people seem to really dislike question marks, but without them some sentences are not really clear... Of course one can write 「...なのか」 I guess...

----------


## MOG

失う has more meanings than 紛失する.
While 紛失する can be only used to mention missing *materials*, 失う can be used with almost anything, e.g. status, qualification, reputation, relatives, temper, color, track, chance, etc. You can’t mention neither of them with 紛失.
楽園 is a place God knows(please don’t argue that it is a sort of garden and it is not a place but a kind of architecture to be precise so it should be categorized into materials), and for the reason I said above, the verb can’t take it for its object, so it’s incorrect to write 紛失した楽園. 
And the form 紛失した is already passive(same as past tense of the verb), so 紛失された is grammatically not correct.
The difference between 紛失する and 失う as to shade may be formalness, but I’m not sure.
The example of JDIC seems pompous to my ears.
I’d say:
あなたのためになくなった指輪を探してあげましょう。
No, it’s still genteel, in that situation, I would say:
あなたの指輪は僕が見つけます。 
Err, anyway, 紛失した～ is not often used in daily conversation, more often said 無くなった or 無くした as I've said before、neither 失った.   

> お前には何が必要なの?
> 			
> 		  Here as before the の at the end is a noun modifier, not a question marker, right? Is it a question just because there is a question mark at the end indicating intonation? 
> That's one thing I find sometimes a bit confusing, some Japanese people seem to really dislike question marks, but without them some sentences are not really clear... Of course one can write 「...なのか」 I guess...

 Originally we didn’t have question marks and it is considered wrong to use them in Japanese. Therefore it is natural that there are such people who dislike the use of them, but as there are really good amount of examples in modern Japanese, some people including me don’t care much about the fact or even don’t know it. It may be one of the reasons to put them that without them, yes, some sentences really seem not clear for us, too. I put it because there was one above in the Russian sentence. But I think it’s still not good to put them in Japanese. 
Regarding to 「の」, it is short for 「のか」 in interrogatives. Hopefully, does it enough for you?

----------


## laxxy

Thank you so very much, this was really informative.
I think I understand. 
One would say 紛失した指輪, but 指輪は紛失された (style notwithstanding), right?  
I should spend more time on grammar. I've learned some grammar enough to recognize the meaning in most situations, but not to use it myself correctly yet. I plan to work more on my vocabulary first, so that I can understand written/spoken Japanese more easily, and return to the grammar drills later.   

> あなたのためになくなった指輪を探してあげましょう。
> No, it’s still genteel, in that situation, I would say:
> あなたの指輪は僕が見つけます。

 That definitely sounds much better  ::  
There is also another question that I was thinking about in relation to all this: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=10445

----------


## MOG

紛失された is grammatically just not correct. 指輪は紛失した is ok.

----------


## ST

что то *mayanfisa* пропал. Наверно подумал что в магазин попал, и с него сейчас денег попросят...  ::  
Странно все же, что нет выражения "звездная ночь", и прилагательного "звездный"   ::

----------


## laxxy

> 紛失された is grammatically just not correct. 指輪は紛失した is ok.

 Oh, I see, thanks -- so the subject of 紛失する is the thing that has been lost itself?
Edict has one example with passive though:  

> 郵便局で物を送ったら郵便局のミスでその品を紛失された。 
> When the thing was sent in the post office, the goods were lost due to the mistake of the post office.

 is it incorrect? (they have a warning that not all their examples are correct).

----------


## MOG

По-моему, самое похожее выражение "звевдная ночь" будет 星空(хощизора). Тут нет слова "ночь", но уж понятное, потому что когда в небе светляют звезды, это ночь. 
Прилагательное "звездный" тоже есть, и известное французское произведение Le Petit Prince под писании Antoine de Saint Exup

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  紛失された is grammatically just not correct. 指輪は紛失した is ok.   Oh, I see, thanks -- so the subject of 紛失する is the thing that has been lost itself?
> Edict has one example with passive though:    
> 			
> 				郵便局で物を送ったら郵便局のミスでその品を紛失された。 
> When the thing was sent in the post office, the goods were lost due to the mistake of the post office.
> 			
> 		  is it incorrect? (they have a warning that not all their examples are correct).

 It is because they were lost by the fault of the post office, sorry it's correct but not the same as I've mentioned. Can you get it?

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by MOG  紛失された is grammatically just not correct. 指輪は紛失した is ok.   Oh, I see, thanks -- so the subject of 紛失する is the thing that has been lost itself?
> Edict has one example with passive though:    
> 			
> 				郵便局で物を送ったら郵便局のミスでその品を紛失された。 
> When the thing was sent in the post office, the goods were lost due to the mistake of the post office.
> 			
> 		  is it incorrect? (they have a warning that not all their examples are correct).   It is because they were lost by the fault of the post office, sorry it's correct but not the same as I've mentioned. Can you get it?

 Ahhh... I should not bother you with this, I need to read some book first I think. It apparently does not work like in English (thinking about it, in Russian it does not work exactly like in English either: потерянный карандаш был потерян на почте, so we have different forms too. Maybe I should compare it to Russian instead). 
One other thing that is confusing for me is that I have previously usually thought of such verbs being either transitive (taking an object with を) or modifying the subject (with が), but this seems to work both ways --  

> 彼女はハンドバッグを紛失した。
> 多額の金が紛失した

----------


## MOG

I made a few variations for 彼が紛失した書類(the document he lost)
書類は[が]紛失した
書類は彼が紛失した
書類は[が]彼に（よって）紛失された
書類は[が]彼のせいで紛失した
彼は[が]書類を紛失した   

> 郵便局で物を送ったら郵便局のミスでその品を紛失された。

 I don’t remember the grammatical term but I think it’s the third version of the examples.

----------


## MOG

> потерянный карандаш был потерян на почте,

 I think it can be translated only in one way.
なくなった鉛筆は郵便局で紛失した。 
BTW it sounds a bit strange to me because in English they avoid using a same word in a sentence and the tendency is also true in Japanese, it'll sound not so well if one sais something like this: 
なくなった(紛失した/消えた)鉛筆は郵便局でなくなった(紛失した/消えた)。 
Doesn't that happen in Russian?

----------


## laxxy

> потерянный карандаш был потерян на почте,
> 			
> 		  I think it can be translated only in one way.
> なくなった鉛筆は郵便局で紛失した。 
> BTW it sounds a bit strange to me because in English they avoid using a same word in a sentence and the tendency is also true in Japanese, it'll sound not so well if one sais something like this: 
> なくなった(紛失した/消えた)鉛筆は郵便局でなくなった(紛失した/消えた)。 
> Doesn't that happen in Russian?

 It does, I used the same word twice deliberately to show that there are two Russian forms corresponding to the same English form "lost". I would not really say or write something like that normally.
And thanks a lot for the explanations and examples.

----------


## ST

may be it will be another off-topic...but i have read a thread in the general section of this forum, named "Famous Quotations (in English)", and just curious, is there a such Quotations in Japanese? May be from movies, haiku or another sources? Could somebody give a few examples? Because of fackt, what quotations is realy important in Russian language, it will be interesting to see at Japanese one...

----------


## mayanfisa

> WOW, really!?!? Very interesting, I’ve never met a Russian-Japanese person.

 really. im always the only one mixed with russian in school. but i know one russian guy whos lived in japan since he was 14 so i thought u could be him cuz u speak russian, japanese and english   

> I think many Russian dictionaries show pronunciation as well. Rambler and Yandex are my favorites. http://www.rambler.ru/dict/ http://lingvo.yandex.ru/ 
> So you’ve started learning Russian. Go for it!
>  :P

 thxsss! but i suppose i need to learn russian alphebet   

> Welcome mayanfisa. Should you decide to try studying Russian, a lot of ppl here will be happy to help.
> And it's really great for us too to have another native Japanese speaker on this board!

 thankyou i wanna learn usuful phrase, not super duper polite russian never get to use, i mean lol there r too many words in a dictionary and i have no idea which one is right to use   

> *mayanfisa*さん、いらっしゃいませ!

 ありがと～！

----------


## ST

*mayanfisa*さん、あなたはどこにいますか?私はノボシビルスクにます。 それはこの町のホームペです。　(hope it does make a sence). 
p.s. does smb. know, how will be masu-form of "to smoke (suu)"? sumasu?
And how will be correct -nasai form of "okuru"? 送なさい?

----------


## mayanfisa

> *mayanfisa*さん、あなたはどこにいますか?私はノボシビルスクにます。 それはこの町のホームペです。　(hope it does make a sence). 
> p.s. does smb. know, how will be masu-form of "to smoke (suu)"? sumasu?
> And how will be correct -nasai form of "okuru"? 送なさい?

 ホームペってなんですか？私は大阪ですよ。知っていますか？
大阪は日本で大きな街で、東京と似ているけど全然違った個性を持ってる場所ですよ＾＾
東京と大阪は、アメリカでいうNYとLA、オーストラリアならSydneyとBrisbaneのような関係  です。NYもSydneyも首都じゃないけど。 
suu: sui-masu(to smoke) 
yaru: yari-masu(to do)
warau: warai-masu(to laugh) 
the vowel before "masu" is "i" 
okuru: okuri-nasai
suu: sui-nasai
yaru: yari-nasai
warau: warai-nasai 
the vowel before "nasai" is "i" too

----------


## ST

ありがとう。 ホームペ はホームペ ージでした。 はいい、私は大阪を承りました。 札幌も承りました。 私の町に、日本学芸センターがあります。名前は「北海道」です。私の町と札幌は「blood-brothers cities」。 それで、時々札幌の市長はノボシビルスクを訪ねます。   ::

----------


## MOG

> 私は大阪ですよ。

 ほんまに～!?  :: 
けっこ～近くに住んでるんやね、僕は一応宝塚在住、大学は京都やけど。 
大阪のどこなん？近かったらすぐ会えそう  ::

----------


## mayanfisa

> ありがとう。 ホームペ はホームペ ージでした。 はいい、私は大阪を承りました。 札幌も承りました。 私の町に、日本学芸センターがあります。名前は「北海道」です。私の町と札幌は「blood-brothers cities」。 それで、時々札幌の市長はノボシビルスクを訪ねます。

 そうなんですか！たしかに北海道も寒いし、ロシア人もけっこういそうですね。ノボシビルスクはどんなところ  ですか？いまは暑いですか？   

> ほんまに～!? 
> けっこ～近くに住んでるんやね、僕は一応宝塚在住、大学は京都やけど。 
> 大阪のどこなん？近かったらすぐ会えそう

 すごい！ここに日本人２人なのにどっちも関西かぁ  ::  
住吉ってわかる？天王寺の近く。明日は、っていうか今日は、住吉大社のお祭りいくねん～
京都ってまさか京大じゃないよね？！（笑）同志社と立命なら友達いるよー
というか、mogさんが大学生っていうのにびっくりした  ::  
私はねぇ、関大の１回生です  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  ありがとう。 ホームペ はホームペ ージでした。 はいい、私は大阪を承りました。 札幌も承りました。 私の町に、日本学芸センターがあります。名前は「北海道」です。私の町と札幌は「blood-brothers cities」。 それで、時々札幌の市長はノボシビルスクを訪ねます。     そうなんですか！たしかに北海道も寒いし、ロシア人もけっこういそうですね。ノボシビルスクはどんなところ  ですか？いまは暑いですか？

 Blood-brothers cities? Is it sister cities?
姉妹都市といえば、京都市とウクライナはキエフ市が姉妹都市とか。だからってなんかあるわけじゃないけどね  。京都には観光客としてロシア人もまあまあいるみたいですよ。   

> Originally Posted by MOG  ほんまに～!? 
> けっこ～近くに住んでるんやね、僕は一応宝塚在住、大学は京都やけど。 
> 大阪のどこなん？近かったらすぐ会えそう    すごい！ここに日本人２人なのにどっちも関西かぁ  
> 住吉ってわかる？天王寺の近く。明日は、っていうか今日は、住吉大社のお祭りいくねん～

 近!!!  ::  
住吉大社のお祭りか～、いいね～
僕のほうはまだ明日も試験あるし  ::    

> 京都ってまさか京大じゃないよね？！（笑）同志社と立命なら友達いるよー
> というか、mogさんが大学生っていうのにびっくりした  
> 私はねぇ、関大の１回生です

 ビンゴ！でもなんで大学生でびっくりなん？こういうとこ参加すんの学生・院生多いんじゃない？それに一応p  rofileにstudentって書いてるし  ::

----------


## ST

はいい、それは「姉妹都市」です。　Strange, but this word even was in my dictionary   ::   *mayanfisa*-ノボシビルスクは西のシベリアにあります。And siberia is usualy associate with snow and frost. Well, this city is far away from any sea, so it has "continental climate"...very hot summers (often +35C), and very cold winters (often -40C).  :: 
BTW how to say, today temperature is +35C? 今日は+35Cです。　?

----------


## MOG

今日の気温は３５度です。Также можно сказать 摂氏（せっし/℃）35度, но как то звучит формально.   

> and very cold winters (often -40C).

   ::   
Обычно мы не говорим "плюс". Если температура бывала градус минуса, то добавить слово "минус". マイナス or 零下（れいか） or 氷点下, マイナス40度, например.

----------


## ST

面白いです。

----------


## ST

あああ、ここは寂しいですね? だれかは面白い話しを話しますか?　   ::

----------


## laxxy

> あああ、ここは寂しいですね? だれかは面白い話しを話しますか?

 ええ、そうですね…
STさんは、コミックが好きですか？　主題は何がいいですか? 
IRC等で、日本語のコミックがたくさんあります。　一緒に何か読みませんか？　日本語の質問にはここで相  談しませんか?　どう思いますか？

----------


## ST

知らないです。　コミックを読みませんでした。　しかし、私はIRCを使い分けますことができ  ます。　  ::  　何をおすすめしますか? 
日本語を話しますは面白いです。　しかし、私は御粗末な(lame)です。　  ::    So I prefer to read, rather then speak.  ::

----------


## laxxy

> 知らないです。　コミックを読みませんでした。　しかし、私はIRCを使い分けますことができ  ます。　  　何をおすすめしますか? 
> 日本語を話しますは面白いです。　しかし、私は御粗末な(lame)です。　    So I prefer to read, rather then speak.

 コミックのチャンネルは多いです。例にとって、ここに見てください： http://gotlurk.net/index.php?do=botlist
[UR]DAN は日本語のコミックのボットです。 
The channel is #lurk on irchighway.net, [UR]DAN is the XDCC bot with the RAWs.  Pack 1 on the bot is the list of new releases. There are other places too of course.  
I've got samples of pretty much all the stuff they have on that bot and some more, I've looked through a large fraction of these (not all of them though) so I have some idea of what many of them are about and what they look like, e.g. whether they have furigana, etc. So if you are interested, maybe we can pick something easy and interesting (although there is definitely a tradeoff there). 
Oh, and the best thing to read these on your PC is of course CDisplay,  http://www.geocities.com/davidayton/CDisplay
it's good, free, and does not require you to unpack the archives or anything. 
For printing, I usually use a shareware called Vallen Jpegger.

----------


## laxxy

I don't have my "big list" at hand, but I remember that there were quite a few titles that I thought could be interesting, I'll check it. What kind of stuff (in books/anime/etc) are you interested in?

----------


## ST

Cool, I should check it.  

> What kind of stuff (in books/anime/etc) are you interested in?

 I don`t know..something simple and funny  ::  
知らない・・・何か単純明快です。

----------


## laxxy

> Cool, I should check it.    
> 			
> 				What kind of stuff (in books/anime/etc) are you interested in?
> 			
> 		  I don`t know..something simple and funny  
> 知らない・・・何か単純明快です。

 That's good, it's a popular genre  :: 
Let me put together a few sample pages and upload to smth like rapidshare. У тебя как со скоростью выкачки?

----------


## laxxy

Это хорошо, таких как раз много  :: 
навскидку, из того что я видел: 
Сначала наиболее популярные:
1. School Rumble  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_rumble
2. Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuuutsu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suzumiya_Haruhi
(Школьные комедии, вторая с примесью sci-fi/мистики). По обоим историям есть очень популярное аниме, я и то и другое смотрел. Что, с одной стороны, немного снижает интерес в начале, с другой стороны так читать, конечно, намного легче  ::  что не факт что хорошо, конечно, но процесс быстрее пойдет. SchR манга идет намного дальше аниме.
По Сузумии есть еще серия книжек, но пока что я наверное комикс бы предпочел, с книжками тяжелее. Хотя если загнать в браузер и рикайчаном, то наверное можно -- парочка у меня есть выкачанных OCR'd, но там тоже надо разбираться, чтобы нормально разбивало строки, а я в html не силён. 
3. Ichigo Mashomaro:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ichigo_Mashimaro
комедия про девочек  ::  cute и достаточно просто написана, но без фуриганы, имхо все-таки с ней лучше, так как, во первых, она предохраняет от неправильного прочтения слов, и во вторых, незнакомые слова все-таки проще искать по произношению. Тоже есть аниме, но я его не смотрел. Все это относится и  популярнейшей Azumanga Daioh, но ее на первый взгляд тяжелее читать, больше текста и больше незнакомых слов. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azumanga 
B начале под описание вполне подходит Higurashi no Naku koro ni,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Higurashi_no_Naku_Koro_ni
но потом там _такое_ начинается...  ::  совсем не комедия то есть. It's good though  ::  
Вот еще что-то странное: sayonara zetsubou sensei, "The very negative comedy of a very depressed teacher who attempts suicide constantly and his 32(!!) troubled students." 
Еще вот немного с фуриганой, выглядит как комедии:
Ai Kora http://www.manganews.net/seriesinfo.php?id=2914
History Strongest Disciple Ken'ichi http://www.manganews.net/seriesinfo.php?id=2134
Girls bravo http://www.manganews.net/seriesinfo.php?id=922
Joshidaisei
Noo bura http://www.manganews.net/seriesinfo.php?id=1318
Majikano http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magikano
===
also (part furigana): 
addicted to curry http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclo ... hp?id=4373
(edit: apparently I have only vol.18 atm) 
Ну да хватит, наверное -- давай я теперь повыбираю по 2-3 страницы, а ты посмотришь.
Надо наверное отдельный пост написать, может еще кто заинтересуется.

----------


## ST

круто!  А как кандзи без фуриганы читать? По ключам пробивать? Это наверно не один час на страницу уйдет...  ::

----------


## laxxy

> круто!  А как кандзи без фуриганы читать? По ключам пробивать? Это наверно не один час на страницу уйдет...

 Я обычно пользуюсь или PADict (on Palm), там или по элементам или просто рисуем и распознаем, или JWPCe (on PC), там по элементам. 
По элементам это не то же самое, что по ключам, это гораздо проще -- просто отмечаешь несколько видимых элементов и получаешь список вариантов. 
Есть специализированные kanji dictionaries, там еще лучше все это работает, но там принцип другой -- ищешь kanji а потом смотришь нет ли слова в списке примеров. Электронный yarxi очень хорош искать иероглифы, но примеров там мало. из бумажных я бы советовал основанные на SKIP методе -- я когда-то тестировал NTC vs PADict, и результаты были только совсем немножко в пользу PADict.

----------


## laxxy

Can you DL ~35M?

----------


## ST

yeah, I can.

----------


## laxxy

OK here you go then.  http://rapidshare.de/files/28038407/sam ... y.zip.html 
and forgot to add azumanga so here it is separately: http://rapidshare.de/files/28038747/sam ... a.zip.html 
actually this time it seemed better than when I first looked at it, perhaps I have progressed a little  ::  But Ichigo Mashimaro is still easier imo.

----------


## ST

hmm...   ::     

> Download-session invalid. Please click here. 
> Possible reasons:
> Download-session expired. Direct-links last a few minutes for free users and a few days for premium-users.
> You requested this download-session from a different IP than yours. If you use AOL, try a different browser.

----------


## laxxy

> hmm...        
> 			
> 				Download-session invalid. Please click here. 
> Possible reasons:
> Download-session expired. Direct-links last a few minutes for free users and a few days for premium-users.
> You requested this download-session from a different IP than yours. If you use AOL, try a different browser.

 Just checked, it seems to work fine. But you do have to initiate download once the countdown reaches 0 and the button appears, otherwise it'll expire and you'll have to wait again...

----------


## laxxy

Actually, here's yet another option: http://forum.anime-reactor.net/viewtopic.php?t=13290 http://rapidshare.de/files/28079203/sam ... k.zip.html 
A few ppl actually recommended this one to me before, and it seems to have furigana; I haven't looked it yet though, even though I had it on my HD, so it has not come up earlier. But I think it should be quite good.  
Other than that, I think Higurashi or Ichigo Mashimaro must be good, and School Rumble of course... This last one would surely have been my pick if I had not watched the anime, but since I have, I feel like cheating a little bit when reading it, as I am probably guessing what phrases I otherwise wouldn't have understood mean.

----------


## ST

фуф, половину слил...сегодня вечером буду читать...точнее _попытаюсь_  ::  Спасибо. 
Хм, в виндовом IME-PAD тоже можно рисовать кандзи...но толи из меня калиграф никакой, толи IME-PAD корявый...но он у меня узнает только самые простые иероглифы...

----------


## laxxy

> фуф, половину слил...сегодня вечером буду читать...точнее _попытаюсь_

 Good luck  ::   Tell me what you think.    

> Хм, в виндовом IME-PAD тоже можно рисовать кандзи...но толи из меня калиграф никакой, толи IME-PAD корявый...но он у меня узнает только самые простые иероглифы...

 I can't draw kanji without a pen... not with the mouse for sure, not with a trackpoint, not even with a touchpad. Perhaps if I had a tablet PC... But as it is, IME-pad is useless for me as well.
But PADict is pretty good. Some of the less common characters are not yet defined in the recognition part, but they keep adding them. Of course you need a Palm OS device to run it, but most old palms would do just fine.

----------


## laxxy

> Actually, here's yet another option: http://forum.anime-reactor.net/viewtopic.php?t=13290 http://rapidshare.de/files/28079203/sam ... k.zip.html 
> A few ppl actually recommended this one to me before, and it seems to have furigana; I haven't looked it yet though, even though I had it on my HD, so it has not come up earlier. But I think it should be quite good.  
> Other than that, I think Higurashi or Ichigo Mashimaro must be good, and School Rumble of course... This last one would surely have been my pick if I had not watched the anime, but since I have, I feel like cheating a little bit when reading it, as I am probably guessing what phrases I otherwise wouldn't have understood mean.

 after looking at it once more, well, good it might be, but it does feel more difficult than the rest, furigana or no  ::   Lots and lots of unknown words for me on every page... Perhaps that's because the guy is crazy  ::  Just look at page 6  ::  It looks almost like Chinese  ::

----------


## ST

да, манга жжот все же... с фуриганой более менее реально читать (я даже не ожидал что хоть что то пойму), без нее труднее на порядок...на первый лист азуманги пол часа убил, пока все кандзи не нашел...но правда смысла понял процентов 50 все равно  ::  
Кандзи кстати по ней учить самое то....5 раз увидишь с фуриганой, или 1 раз найдешь по ключам-запомнишь на всю жизнь  ::  
Графика просто супер все же...особенно на первых цветных страницах. Как они так делают, интересно?  ::  Странно, что в России такое не продают  ::  
И прога для чтения довольно таки удобная...ACDsee и прочие гляделки картинок и рядом не валялись... 
ЗЫ:  мне кстати больше всего понравилась school rumble и азуманга...больше даже по графике, чем по смыслу.

----------


## laxxy

> да, манга жжот все же... с фуриганой более менее реально читать (я даже не ожидал что хоть что то пойму), без нее труднее на порядок...на первый лист азуманги пол часа убил, пока все кандзи не нашел...(

 I thought Azumanga is kinda harder than most others there... Although I think my Japanese has improved since I looked at it last  ::  
But OTOH Ichigo Mashimaro seems one of the easiest of the bunch to me, just compare it to the NHK  ::  So it's not just furigana, it's also the word choice and style...   

> но правда смысла понял процентов 50 все равно :

 That's why I think it may be a good idea to read something together and discuss... That is another thing about Japanese -- one really needs to have some practice guessing things from context right. You know, in cases when you see a whole sentence and it seems that almost every word is quite general, so you really have to guess what they mean... 
We have it in Russian too I think, much more than in English, but Japanese really takes the cake here  :: 
Which is also why I, however I like School Rumble, would probably prefer trying something else -- it's too easy to guess what is being said when one has seen the anime (it's a very nice series btw, at least season 1).   

> Кандзи кстати по ней учить самое то....5 раз увидишь с фуриганой, или 1 раз найдешь по ключам-запомнишь на всю жизнь

 yup  ::  Although I'd recommend you take a look at Heisig too if you plan to learn kanji.   

> Графика просто супер все же...особенно на первых цветных страницах. Как они так делают, интересно?  Странно, что в России такое не продают

 They don't? In America there are lots and lots of them, in English translation of course. In most bookstores they take like 3x more shelf space than regular American comics  ::  
One thing I was actually always wondering about is why there is so little full-color manga... American/English/French comics are usually 100% full-color, and while it generally requires one more person to work on it, at least some major titles should be able to afford it... I'd gladly pay 2-3x for a full color book.   

> ЗЫ:  мне кстати больше всего понравилась school rumble и азуманга...больше даже по графике, чем по смыслу.

 Well if you feel up to the challenge and wish to try azumanga, let's do it. I think I'll just print it and write down "furigana" for the words I don't know on the margins with a pen.
I guess we have to make a separate topic to discuss it.

----------


## ST

Heh-heh, we can try...Although I can`t imagine how it will be...and my level of Japanese much more lower then your...
Would you create a new topic?

----------


## MOG

> One thing I was actually always wondering about is why there is so little full-color manga... American/English/French comics are usually 100% full-color, and while it generally requires one more person to work on it, at least some major titles should be able to afford it... I'd gladly pay 2-3x for a full color book.

 Really? I don’t see so much goodness for just being colored. They already look good enough. 
You may find some full color mangas which are made only for, e.g. taking films, I suppose. The one I have here costs less than twice than that of non-colored, though.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  One thing I was actually always wondering about is why there is so little full-color manga... American/English/French comics are usually 100% full-color, and while it generally requires one more person to work on it, at least some major titles should be able to afford it... I'd gladly pay 2-3x for a full color book.   Really? I don’t see so much goodness for just being colored. They already look good enough.

 Well, I kinda like them coloured  ::  and that's one more degree of freedom for the author, if he uses it right.  

> You may find some full color mangas which are made only for, e.g. taking films, I suppose. The one I have here costs less than twice than that of non-colored, though.

 I've seen some here too, mostly these are what they call "ani-manga" -- that is, a book of cut up anime frames. e.g. take 犬夜叉 -- the color book does not follow the actual manga but is just a representation of the anime. these cost just a little more than the regular manga. But it's a different product, really.
OTOH, say, a single volume of The Sandman which is probably about the size of a tankoubon retails for $20 (that's what's written on the book, the actual price would usually be less) -- http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1563890119

----------


## laxxy

> Heh-heh, we can try...Although I can`t imagine how it will be...and my level of Japanese much more lower then your...
> Would you create a new topic?

 http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=10684

----------


## ST

モグさん、この季節の食べ物は何ですか?　うなぎですか?

----------


## laxxy

> モグさん、この季節の食べ物は何ですか?　うなぎですか?

 「季節の食べ物」は何？　うなぎは一年中買えないか?

----------


## ST

нет, нельзя вроде как. Я где то читал, мол есть сезон когда продают арбузы, и в и другое время их нигде не купишь...есть сезон когда надо есть соленые сливы, и тп. Но может это и неправда, хз.   ::

----------


## MOG

今の時期うなぎはおいしいよ！夏ばて対策  ::

----------


## ST

新しい春樹村上の本は登場しました。「海辺のカフカ」です。読みましょか?   ::

----------


## MOG

> 新しい春樹村上の本が出版されました。「海辺のカフカ」です。読みましょうか?

 もうロシア語の翻訳が出ているんですよね～  ::  早いのなんのって  ::  
でも僕はまだ読んでいません。ロシア語では読みましたか？

----------


## laxxy

> 新しい春樹村上の本は登場しました。「海辺のカフカ」です。読みましょか?

 それは凄いですね。　でも、多分私の日本語まだあまり上手じゃないと思います、そんな本にとっ  て...　 
でも、「春日」と言えば、「涼宮ハルヒ」は数冊の本を持っています  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  新しい春樹村上の本は登場しました。「海辺のカフカ」です。読みましょか?     それは凄いですね。　でも、多分私の日本語はまだあまり上手じゃないと思います、そんな本を読むには（を読めるほどには） 
> でも、「春日」と言えば、「涼宮ハルヒ」は数冊の本を持っています

----------


## ST

はい、ロシア語でです。　語学の才はありません。　  ::

----------


## ST

モグさん、このような蝶は日本にいますか?

----------


## MOG

http://www.j-nature.jp/butterfly/zukan/aiueo_index.htm 
なんとなく見たことがあるような気はするのですが、分かりません。一応ちょっと調べてみたのですが見つかり  ませんでした。

----------


## ST

Хех, интересный сайт    ::  
похожа на эту: http://www.j-nature.jp/butterfly/zukan/tateha01.htm
По русски она называется "крапивница". Наверно потому что ее личинки любят жить на крапиве (вид травы, который жжёт, если его коснуться).  Кстати растение на котором показаны личинки этой бабочки очень похоже на крапиву: 
И личинки кстати похожи на тех которые я видел. 
Очень распространена тут...
Кстати на этом сайте бабочки только из Японии или со всего мира?   лол, написал сначала "жжот". с этим слэнгом разучусь по русски писать скоро  ::

----------


## MOG

> Хех, интересный сайт    
> похожа на эту: http://www.j-nature.jp/butterfly/zukan/tateha01.htm

 Да, вид наверное тот же самый: アカタテハ科.   

> По русски она называется "крапивница". Наверно потому что ее личинки любят жить на крапиве (вид травы, который жжёт, если его коснуться).  Кстати растение на котором показаны личинки этой бабочки очень похоже на крапиву:

 Вот, нашел ту бабочку  ::   http://webzukan.hp.infoseek.co.jp/kohiodosi.shtml
Да, и растение - это и есть крапива. Она по-японски イラクサ.  

> И личинки кстати похожи на тех которые я видел. 
> Очень распространена тут...
> Кстати на этом сайте бабочки только из Японии или со всего мира?

 Только из Японии. Если со всего мира, то наверняка сайт был бы гораздо больше  ::

----------


## ST

umm...I got another weird question...  As you may be know, where is a special phrases, which contains all letters of alphabet...I`m not sure, how it`s called in English, but in Russian it`s called "панграмма". You can find it in windows "control panel", in "font section". In Western version of windows, where is "The quick brown fox jumps other the lazy dog"  there... In Russian-"Съешь ещё этих мягких французских булок, да выпей чаю". I just wonder, what do they put in Japanese version? I guess it`s fox, too?

----------


## MOG

wikipedia=панграмма 
Here you are, the most famous pangram in Japanese, いろは歌 
See also wikipedia=パングラム   

> Dutch: 
> Sexy qua lijf, doch bang voor 't zwempak 
> Sexy of body, though scared of the swimsuit

 The English article is doing a good job  ::

----------


## ST

arigatou!

----------


## ST

на эту тему кстати анек есть... правда по японски не так смешно наверно будет:
человек пришел к доктору, и жалуется: -доктор, мне повсюду мерещатся компьютеры!
доктор отвечает: -ну что же вы, голубчик...съешьте ка лучше этих мягких французких булок, да выпейте же чаю!

----------


## ST

угадайте песню: 
おおい、俺の黒い馬だ、おおい、そして鋼の銃だ、おおい、そして黒い霧だ、おおい、おおい、そして父が親分  だ！ 
(hint: well-known russian rock song   ::   )

----------


## ST

And here my is another stupid translation: 
夜で、街路で、街灯で、薬屋で、駄目薄暗い光だ。
たとえ一期を住む、全てが変わらない。 
死ぬなら、全て最初から始まる、	
しかし全てが繰り返す。
夜で、氷水路で、薬屋で、街路で、街灯だ。 
Hint:select white text below to view source  Ночь, улица, фонарь, аптека,
Бессмысленный и тусклый свет.
Живи еще хоть четверть века -
Все будет так. Исхода нет. 
Умрешь - начнешь опять сначала
И повторится все, как встарь:
Ночь, ледяная рябь канала,
Аптека, улица, фонарь. 
(c) А.Блок

----------

